# high country stilletto



## jcl (Jun 28, 2009)

i am interested in the hc stilletto any reveiws


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*High Country*

Had the 380 same time I had a drenalin.Drew as smooth as the dren but was a lot faster.Made with quality components and was an overlooked model from H. C.


----------

